

Bitcoin – Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/2172/bitcoin-fear-uncertainty-doubt

======
bushido
Some Additional Ones:

 _FUD: Unless using mined bitcoin 's people will never purchase anything with
BTC unless the current trading price market price is over the price they paid
for it and this will make put a bitcoin based economy in peril

FUD: If the price is over the user's purchase price they will be in a constant
cycle of buyers remorse or else waiting for a better price for goods because
of the potential speculative return from an increase in price and this will
make put a bitcoin based economy in peril_

Oh wait, both of those are true.

Bitcoin in a fantastic disrupter of the old transaction fee hungry financial
systems, it will be ground zero for change.

In that it is revolutionary.

But it will will most likely fail to become a viable currency unless the
volatility vanishes and it goes into a consolidatory sideways pattern. This is
unfortunately not very probable either.

